
Kristinn Hrafnsson Replaces Julian Assange as WikiLeaks Editor-In-chief - spking
https://www.dailydot.com/layer8/kristinn-hrafnsson-replaces-julian-assange-as-wikileaks-editor-in-chief/
======
wand3r
It is unreal Assange has been essentially detained for nearly 6 years and had
even more of his freedom taken away for not standing trial in a foreign
country. I am surprised he was able to maintain operational control of
wikileaks this long with all of the incoming lines of communication running
through a heavily monitored building in a 5 eyes country and round the clock
surveillance.

Hopefully Kristinn will run the organisation well and continue the mission.
While Assange did seem to disproportionately leak damaging material about the
countries he perceived to be collaborating against him, i think its pretty
understandable given his situation.

~~~
jonnybgood
Assange is not being detained and no one has taken his freedom away. He is
where he is by his own volition.

~~~
Jaepa
The whole Assange thing is kind of messy. No, he's not detained, but nor is he
free to leave the embassy. In 2006 the UN's Working Group on Arbitrary
Detention concluded he has been subject to arbitrary detention by the UK and
Swedish since 2010. But in all likely hood he published leaked emails with the
express intent to hurt Clinton's campaign in 2016, albeit possibly not knowing
the original source. But its within mission of the wikileaks to publish that
sort of information. He did seek a Russian visa, but the number of countries
that have the currently political power to resist EU & US pressure for
extradition is pretty limited.

So much around him seems to be politically motivated, both proponents and
detractors. I think the chances that we have a full and unadulterated idea of
what is going on is pretty slim.

So ultimately ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

~~~
jackvalentine
> In 2006(sic) the UN's Working Group on Arbitrary Detention concluded he has
> been subject to arbitrary detention by the UK and Swedish since 2010.

I have found it very difficult to understand the basis for this finding tbh.

------
digitaLandscape
This means less than nothing.

